# Hurts SO BAD...is this normal?



## lxdreamerxl (Mar 8, 2005)

It's early morning here and I haven't been able to sleep all night because of my stomach. It just starts to ache a lot and I drift in and out of sleep and in my sleep I'm always like fighting against the pain you know? It always incorporates into my dream and wakes me up.I'd say this happens about two-four times a month, not quite sure... Anyways, once it wakes me up I have to rush to the bathroom and then wait. And my stomach hurts so bad I have to double over, and I know it's stupid but for the first few minutes I always get scared I'm gonna die it hurts so bad. Then, not to be gross, but the D is just like...so bad. It just explodes I guess you'd say. I get the shakes, I get hot/cold sweats, and usually the dry heaves, or else throwing up and all that is because it hurts so much.And I sit there and this continues for a half hour to an hour usually.This really is the worst pain I've experienced in my life, and it's been happening on and off for a long time now. I asked my mom to see a gastro about it and she said I could, but he'd probably just run a bunch of tests and just say the same thing my doctor already said which is it's just IBS and take meds and try to cope...So I dont know...is this normal??


----------



## JudithB (Mar 29, 2005)

Have you tried eliminating certain foods from your diet? Also, are you taking a soluble food supplement? From what I have experienced and other people's comments on the .. site, I would say that a soluble fiber supplement is necessary to start to bring about some control and stability of your ibs. However, it is important that you are definetly diagnosed with ibs with all other possibilities ruled out.My symptoms are not the same as yours but I would say that the pain is so bad that you start to think it must be serious and I have been living with this for over 30 years now.Please look at .. - there is so much information it may blow your mind to start with but just keep reading it and start to adjust your diet, supplements and maybe lifestyle.Hope this helps.Judith


----------



## JudithB (Mar 29, 2005)

Sorry, meant to say soluble fiber supplement


----------



## Fed Up (Jun 5, 2005)

Yes thats normal for me, apart from the waking up in the night. When I need to go I get severe cramping, followed by hot/cold sweats, which is relieved once I've passed the D.


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

Yes normal for me too. I wake up probably 3-4 times a month in the middle of the night. I have to run to the bathroom and nothing comes out for a few mintues. The cramps are worse then period cramps. Then after some heavy breathing and doubling over I will have explosive "D". Then I will just lie on my bed w/ cramps awaiting the next attack. It is so bad. I hate it.


----------



## lxdreamerxl (Mar 8, 2005)

Well I'm sorry to hear other people are experiencing this horrible pain as well but I'm glad it doesnt sound like some extra problem I have on top of IBS.JudithB, I cut out all dairy products from my diet, sodas (or anything that fizzes), and Chinese foods/greasy foods. I actually looked into Help for IBS a long time ago - before I started coming to this site - but I was so overwhelmed with information I just gave up on it. You're probably right, I should give the book another look and see if it helps me.


----------



## JudithB (Mar 29, 2005)

GracefullyGasseyI agree, the information on .. is overewhelming at first. I would suggest that you look at links for the particular symptoms which you suffer from.I really would recommend a soluble fiber, I send to .. for their Acacia and it has been a good help - the abdominal pain has virtually gone now (30+years remember!). Also I would go on Heather's "What to eat when you can't eat anything" - mainly soluble fiber foods. I did this to start with and it definitely helped once I cut out all the insoluble fiber (which medics had been telling me to have lots of for years). It will probably take some time to calm down the bowel and heal and stabilise but it is definitely worth it.You are obviously a young person and I feel like I just want to reach out and give you a big hug and say that it will be alright eventually and I know it is the fact that we cannot take a pill and it will go away that causes us so much grief.I would also suggest that you go on to the bulletin boards on .. - there are lots of daily postings and I am sure that will help you.In the meantime taking Immodium would probably help you and drinking herbal teas particularly peppermint, fennel and ginger.Hoping you can find some relief soonJudith


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

yeah you are eating/drinking a bad trigger... i get this every time i eat indian or fatty fried things or citrus fruits


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

Sometimes I have bad pains when I'm sleeping, I've even had crazy dreams that I was in labor from it and I've never even had a baby. I find that drinking anything hot helps, I drink any kind of tea with no milk in it, sometimes a sweetner and I take some Gas-X Extra Strenth that stuff is so good.


----------



## 14601 (Jun 24, 2005)

GracefullyGassy, ive never had the pains wake me up or generally at night, but i know what u mean about the thinking your dying thing. The first time i had real pains i actually phoned my mum and asked her 2 come home cos i was dying lol, that was about 2 years ago, i had the hot sweats like you and yea the "explosion", all ill say is nowdays i hardly ever get pain, i mean it was every other day i used 2 get it, but since ive been taking loperamide daily its cut right back.Although im not saying this is a cure?!I got told 2 keep a diary of what i ate everyday and note down what effects i had to the food if any. In my case nothing came up and mines apparently down 2 stress but maybe this is a good idea for you to try out?


----------



## WARRAVEN (Mar 11, 2004)

I know what you mean gassy. I've had a similar problem with my IBS-D(which is why I always say I have a predominance in pain, because all these symptoms classifications go "oh I have D or C" but it never covers the mind-blowing pain). My stomach hurts sometimes an hour before I can go to releive the pain. And 8/10 its in the night, and I have the dream thing except I'm not fighting it, I'm trying to get somewhere and its holding me down and I can't do anything. When I wake up I'm in severe pain before I even realize whats going on, mine comes in waves of intense pain and then it kinda fades off into nothing. I'm usually coherent when I wake up almost right away but when I do because of the pain I can't think right at first until it fades off a little. Then I rush to the bathroom and usually have a few fade-in's and then fade-out's with some hot flashes before I can releive myself, which you explained enough for me to just reference you.It actually gets to the point(sometimes) where my hot flashes come up and then BAM, the pain is completely gone, and it feels like the edges of my vision are coming down on me and I hit the floor for... well, I don't know for how long. Usually to supress the pain I have a Dissolvable "emergency" pill. Its hyoscyamine in a stronger dose that I can only take one every six hours. It takes a lot of edge off the pain(I keep them in my car, in my school bag[screw their laws, I know its dumb and stupid to say but I keep it in my bag, theres no way to distribute this stuff, and when I need it I need it and I hate asking to go to the nurses office], on my desk, they travel with my everywhere!), especially for the ones that hurt for a while before I can go. Actually, I had a corn muffin last night that for 3o minutes was giving me some trouble, but the pain is almost gone now that I have one of these things. Even if it isn't doing 100% of the pain-suppression, and some of it is psychological(we all know IBS isn't purely, but pain is deeply tied with the mind), I'm glad to have them. Maybe you could ask your doctor about some type of "emergency" pill of your own(not even necessarily mine[hyoscyamine] because I'm no doctor, but some type of). I could live without them, but I'd rather not go back to that







. Raven


----------



## WARRAVEN (Mar 11, 2004)

ooooooooo I forgot to mention. Try finding some type of peppermint mint or breathsaver or something. Peppermint is a natural anti-spasmoid(hyoscyamine is a anti-spasmoid) and I suggest it to anyone with a stomach ache because it does work. Make sure its natural though, you could be getting some type of "fake" or whatever its called peppermint, you gotta get the real stuff for it to work. It takes some of the edge off the pain too, not as much as the prescription stuff, but its not just a drop in the bucket. Raven


----------



## Fed Up (Jun 5, 2005)

I tried peppermint oil capsules when I was first diagnosed, and they made my D a lot worse! I gues what works for one doesn't for another!


----------



## WARRAVEN (Mar 11, 2004)

really? Damn, I also read an article about how europeans have been using it for years on their stomach's.... gah, IBS is too hard, I quit,lol. Raven


----------



## Fed Up (Jun 5, 2005)

LOL but this is what makes IBS so fun to treat! We all react in different ways to different things! The doctor told me that peppermint works for some, but not all people. Guess I'm one of those people! Just out of interest a few months back, I tried drinking the peppermint powder, u mix into a drink, so not a good idea. For some reason I was heaving as soon as I drank it. Psychological I think from when it made me bad before!


----------



## lxdreamerxl (Mar 8, 2005)

I tried Peppermint altoids because that seemed to be what everyone on here reccomended...They made me feel nauseous because I they tasted so bad to me...So...I don't know if I should just deal with the taste and then they'd work or what.


----------



## 23196 (Jun 24, 2005)

Has anyone tried Charco Caps? I have been taking them when I get the severe stomach cramps. Sometimes I have to take several before they work but they do help me. I am new to this site, so if Charco Caps have already been discussed, please forgive me.


----------



## lxdreamerxl (Mar 8, 2005)

I don't think I've heard of charco caps before


----------



## lxdreamerxl (Mar 8, 2005)

Oh, and silentsuffer, I've heard the same thing about the pain...I've been told childbirth "will be nothing" after the pain I've gone through with IBS.I don't know about that but I'd say thats a good indicator all us IBS-sufferers have a serious condition and aren't just a bunch of mental cases, like some people like to think.


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

I tried Charco Caps they weren't bad, but I think Extra Strength Gas-X saves me.


----------

